# Ryley's Run Says Thank You To Emma&Tilly!!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you! I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

How wonderful! Someone will be very lucky indeed to win this. Many thanks to everyone who is helping this wonderful cause.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great! A big THANK YOU!! to Emma.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds Awesome! I can't wait to see the drawing too!

Barb


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great!!! What a great raffle prize that will be.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thank you Donna for your lovely words...I feel absolutely honoured to be a part of this event so am more than happy to help in any way I can! I have the day off tomorrow so am looking forward to carrying on with Ryley!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow..thats great...... I cant wait to see it and see who the lucky winner is..


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll let everybody know how it looks over my fireplace after I win it!!!!!! Thank You so much Emma - All the Ryley's out there hold you in a special place!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

aw thanks Steve! 

lol...well with all that confidence I may aswell send the portrait straight to your house!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm gonna bribe Donna so I win the 1) The Portrait 2) The Quilt 3) The Ryleys Run Golf Bag 4) As many guitars as I can carry!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> I'm gonna bribe Donna so I win the 1) The Portrait 2) The Quilt 3) The Ryleys Run Golf Bag 4) As many guitars as I can carry!!!!!!


Not me Steve. The one to talk to is Kim. Almost everyone she sold tickets to, won something. It was amazing. LOL!!! So I would talk to her about a bribe. LOL!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> aw thanks Steve!
> 
> lol...well with all that confidence I may aswell send the portrait straight to your house!!


Oh gosh, no no no no. LOL!!!!!!! We would never see it again amidst that NORCAL pack. LOL!!!! Too funny.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh ok then, I will send it straight to you...(and steve, I will NOT be bribed!) 

So when does the raffle take place? Is it after the run?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> oooh ok then, I will send it straight to you...(and steve, I will NOT be bribed!)
> 
> So when does the raffle take place? Is it after the run?


Watch the spinning gem....you're getting sleepy.....sleepy....spleepier.....you take the portrait and send it to NorCal pack......when you wake up you'll not remember anything:bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Watch the spinning gem....you're getting sleepy.....sleepy....spleepier.....you take the portrait and send it to NorCal pack......when you wake up you'll not remember anything:bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


LOL!!!! Too funny. The raffle is right after the race. Once everyone has crossed the finish line and had something to drink and catch their breath. Then we start the raffle. The quilt and Portrait will be the last items raffled. They are by far the best.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Watch the spinning gem....you're getting sleepy.....sleepy....spleepier.....you take the portrait and send it to NorCal pack......when you wake up you'll not remember anything:bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


ZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZ ZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZ ZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZ


----------

